# i think this is



## almostaskater62 (Apr 28, 2007)

i got 3 of these plants a while ago, and i dont think the store stocks it anymore but i want like 2 more, so any help appreiated



thanks


----------



## tejinabo (Feb 5, 2006)

Hi, Looks like Echinodorus barthii or Red Melon Sword.


----------



## almostaskater62 (Apr 28, 2007)

yeah melon sword was one of my suspcions.
thanks


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

It looks like the sword that I was sold as a red melon. It started out with small, round, emersed grown leaves, but quickly developed the long redish color leaves as yours has.


----------



## almostaskater62 (Apr 28, 2007)

how big did your leaves get? does it spread at all?


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Melon swords get very large - prominent members of the "tank buster" family.

Kleiner barr cultivar shares the Melon's color but stays a manageable size (best of luck finding one at your LFS though).


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

almostaskater62 said:


> how big did your leaves get? does it spread at all?


It does get quite large. Mine would take up about a third of a 75 gallon tank if never trimmed.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I don't know about other melon swords, but I have 3 red melon swords, 2 in a 20 gallon and 1 in a 29 gallon, both are NPT setups and the swords do stay smaller than posted above. Mine vary between 5 and 8 inches tall/across, I do take off the ratty old leaves but otherwise ignore them. Oh, I've had them for 1-4 years, so I guess it just depends on what your setup is on how big they'll grow. BTW, my kleiner bar sword generally grows twice as large as the red melon sword in the same tank so be carefull if you get one.


----------



## almostaskater62 (Apr 28, 2007)

how does a plant taht small get that big? the leaves just get huge? or do more sprout up? 
should i just trim the leaves every now and then?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

It gets very large. How big is the tank you have them in now?


----------

